
Rusty's API Design Manifesto - diegocg
http://sweng.the-davies.net/Home/rustys-api-design-manifesto
======
diegocg
In case someone is curious about the original presentation
[https://ozlabs.org/~rusty/ols-2003-keynote/img39.html](https://ozlabs.org/~rusty/ols-2003-keynote/img39.html)

